# visas? confused



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have really enjoyed reading this forum since I seriously started looking into a move to canada.

Firstly a bit of background- I am 26 and a final year engineering student, I am eligiable for the 1 year student working holiday visa but the problem is my girlfriend(25) isn't a student and the websites are saying that the under 35 program is already closed for 2010???? Is this the case since it is only january.

My job is on the priority list so what kind of visa can i get with this? How long will it take to get it? oh and can my girlfriend come with me on my visa and work we are engaged and have been living together for 6 years.

Also I have an uncle and his family living in toronto they are citizens, can they sponser me to go, will this cover my girlfriend aswell and how long can this process take.

We are looking to go as soon as i finish college in june so the quickest way is what we need. I know it a lot of questions but any help will be very much appreciated as i'm at a bit of a dead end regarding my girlfriend.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

damo new life said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading this forum since I seriously started looking into a move to canada.
> 
> ...


It is not easy to get into Canada. If you apply for a PR visa you would require to have worked, post graduation, for a goodly number of hours, I believe 9,000. The only other way is with pre- arranged employment which would require an employer to obtain Gov't permission to hire you because they were unable to find a suitable Canadian candidate.

Good Luck.


----------



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply Auld Yin. It not looking to good maybe we gonna have to look at other options.


----------



## emerm (Sep 22, 2009)

hey damo.if your girlfriend goes on the waitlist she should still get a visa.a lot of people end up dropping out, so if that happens a lot of people on the waitlist get a visa.its kind of first come first served basis so she should get her name down a.s.a.p.good luck!


----------



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks emerm ye she has registered on the waitlist and the visa crowd said that every one on the waiting list got one last year but they said no guarantee.i have registered for a place on the student one i can get it no probs. 

what part are you in?

Anyone know how much rent would be around the toronto area juast average not exactly in the city but commutable? Also is there much work around there in factories manufacturing etc.. Once i'm there il take any job and then look for one in engineering prob b easier to get a job when i'm there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

damo new life said:


> thanks emerm ye she has registered on the waitlist and the visa crowd said that every one on the waiting list got one last year but they said no guarantee.i have registered for a place on the student one i can get it no probs.
> 
> what part are you in?
> 
> Anyone know how much rent would be around the toronto area juast average not exactly in the city but commutable? Also is there much work around there in factories manufacturing etc.. Once i'm there il take any job and then look for one in engineering prob b easier to get a job when i'm there.


Rent for a one-bedroom apartment would be from $750 to $1500 monthly depending on location and condition. There are many factories in the Toronto area and I'm sure many are hiring at some time or another.


----------



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

ye according to the job websites there are plenty of jobs in electronic assembly etc.. i have done that kinda work before so hopefully it be handy enough to get a job in that quick enough.

Not sure what areas to go to but as long as within 45-60 mins of toronto nothing to fancy just clean and safe area and within half hour of potential work we be happy.

my uncle lives 45mins from toronto city centre not even sure where, he has a basement kiited out that we can stay in as long as we want, it be fine till we get settled but want our own space eventually once we get jobs sorted etc.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

damo new life said:


> ye according to the job websites there are plenty of jobs in electronic assembly etc.. i have done that kinda work before so hopefully it be handy enough to get a job in that quick enough.
> 
> Not sure what areas to go to but as long as within 45-60 mins of toronto nothing to fancy just clean and safe area and within half hour of potential work we be happy.
> 
> my uncle lives 45mins from toronto city centre not even sure where, he has a basement kiited out that we can stay in as long as we want, it be fine till we get settled but want our own space eventually once we get jobs sorted etc.


Most light industry is located on the periphery of Toronto proper, so places like Pickering, Scarborough, North York, Mississauga, all with light industry and all about 45 minutes from city centre and nightlife.
Many people rent out basement apartments as a way of augmenting income or to help pay the mortgage.


----------



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

ye i have seen a lot of jobs advertised in the Mississuaga region do you know how much it would be for a basement apartment in that area just average price. Sorry for all the questions just trying to get as much information as i can.


----------



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

well just an update I have the student visa applied for should take 4-6 weeks so am booing flights for the start of june cant wait and was talking to my uncle he has friends and people he knows that work in various jobs so he said that getting a job would be straight forward enough once im there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

damo new life said:


> well just an update I have the student visa applied for should take 4-6 weeks so am booing flights for the start of june cant wait and was talking to my uncle he has friends and people he knows that work in various jobs so he said that getting a job would be straight forward enough once im there.


Sounds great. Good luck.


----------

